# Recommendations



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey folks looking for recommendations for coffee roasters to try, it's my old mans birthday soon and I'm just about out of Monmouth Coffee so time to put a order in, mainly like coffee with sweet notes rather than fruit and it's mainly espresso and espresso based milk drinks if anyone's any suggestions for ones to try out then please post up. I try 4 different coffees a month as a 250g bag lasts me about a week. Thanks folks


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

ChrisGT said:


> Hey folks looking for recommendations for coffee roasters to try, it's my old mans birthday soon and I'm just about out of Monmouth Coffee so time to put a order in, mainly like coffee with sweet notes rather than fruit and it's mainly espresso and espresso based milk drinks if anyone's any suggestions for ones to try out then please post up. I try 4 different coffees a month as a 250g bag lasts me about a week. Thanks folks


Hi Chris welcome, you could try Rave coffee Signature Blend really like it myself


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> Hi Chris welcome, you could try Rave coffee Signature Blend really like it myself


+1 that it's brilliant


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Just looking just now, have either of you tried the fudge blend? I generally try 3 or 4 from roasters.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

ChrisGT said:


> Just looking just now, have either of you tried the fudge blend? I generally try 3 or 4 from roasters.


I've got fudge blend but haven't tried it yet


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone else has tried it round here, I don't recall any mention, but the Colombia Coffee Roasters (formerly Exotic Coffee) Oxford Blend and Gentlemens' Blend are both very nice and it's somewhere different to try. We sometimes buy a bag or two as an occasional change.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Anything from Curve coffee roasters, Crankhouse coffee or Craft house coffee is going to be good, from my experience.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Anything by Crankhouse - but especially their Glorious Espresso.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

I work just down the road from Monmouth so usually buy their coffee for the office aerporess (big fan of their Bolivian beans, but biased as I used to live there). Has anyone used their house espresso blend and if so what's it like (I'll be using it with a Rancilio Silvia)?


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

Ive been drinking northern edge from Berwick way, pretty much exclusively for the past few months. I am trying BB now but they served us well. They supply quite a lot of coffee shops and restaurants around there too.

http://www.northernedgecoffee.co.uk/


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Littleern said:


> I work just down the road from Monmouth so usually buy their coffee for the office aerporess (big fan of their Bolivian beans, but biased as I used to live there). Has anyone used their house espresso blend and if so what's it like (I'll be using it with a Rancilio Silvia)?


Just finished it 2 days ago, wasn't a patch on the Bolivian El Cielo in my opinion one of the best coffees I've had the pleasure of trying, monmouth espresso blend a lot stronger slightly more acidity and fruity with a hint of nut. I believe their current roast is blend of Brazil, Colombia and Guatemalan beans.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, I had the El Cielo a few times and enjoyed it. The current Bolivian beans haven't had the same impact. The only issue I have with Monmouth is consistency of supply. It's great from the POV of trying different beans but when you find something you really like and want to stick to it you're usually out of luck. I think I'll give the espresso a try this weekend. The fruit and nut description sounds good!


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

Just went back to Monmouth and they still have the El Cielo. Not sure how I missed that last time. It's their filter coffee of the day so had one after lunch. It's as good as I remember it being.


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Littleern said:


> Just went back to Monmouth and they still have the El Cielo. Not sure how I missed that last time. It's their filter coffee of the day so had one after lunch. It's as good as I remember it being.


The last of it was being roasted today so you might have got the freshest of the fresh. I really want to get more but I'm good for about a month of beans just now, unsure if it would keep as long would be 4-5 weeks before I got onto it. Handy to know your near by







I'm south west Scotland so not exactly next door lol


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

ChrisGT said:


> The last of it was being roasted today so you might have got the freshest of the fresh. I really want to get more but I'm good for about a month of beans just now, unsure if it would keep as long would be 4-5 weeks before I got onto it. Handy to know your near by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I travel up to Aberdeen a fair bit but still a way from where you are otherwise I'd hand carry some up for you. I think Monmouth are starting mail order soon though, if not started already.


----------

